# Renault Megane Dashboard Lights



## ngwrbc (23 Jul 2007)

Hi, lights behind speedometer / petrol guage not working - Megane - would anyone know if its a simple job or does the whole dashboard need to be removed to get at bulbs?  i.e. is it a trip to the garage or could someone who thinks they are fairly handy give it a go or is it a more significant job?!!!! 
Thanks


----------



## ngwrbc (24 Jul 2007)

In response to my own query, so easy to change the bulbs. So if anyone else would like to know....

Pop off the speaker panels on the dashboard with a screwdriver, two screws under each, open them up and dashboard lifts off.

you can see the screws for each of the different display panels then, once you open these screws the panel lifts out and there are little bulbs at the back of each panel which can be bought and replaced for €1.00 each from a motor factor.


----------



## Happy Girl (24 Jul 2007)

NGWRBC would you know how to replace front light bulb in renault megane also. Seems to be no access point to it from inside or outside and we thought would might have to take it to the renault garage to have it done.


----------



## greenfield (24 Jul 2007)

One of the many reasons why I sold my megane - in order to get the front light bulb changed, you have to go to the garage as access is a nighmare


----------



## ngwrbc (24 Jul 2007)

Hi Greenfield, I've  never had problem changing front bulbs, I refuse to pay a garage to do those small things!  I've had a few megane's now and they've all been the same, under the bonnet behind the lights there's a circular cap over the bulbs, you just twist that off and the lights then are on a spring like wire which you just push to the side and it open's and then pull the blown bulb out.

Just dont forget to put the cap back on afterwards, I found mind about 2 months later trapped between bonnet and battery!!!


----------



## greenfield (24 Jul 2007)

Thanks ngwrbc but as I said I got rid of the Megane, had so many problems with it and am very glad to have parted company.  
PS I never actually paid any garage to change the bulb, just bought the bulb and asked them to put it in, most will still oblige - although not one particular Renault garage which wanted me to book the car in to the workshop just to get the lightbulb changed - obviously I declined their offer


----------



## Happy Girl (24 Jul 2007)

greenfield said:


> Thanks ngwrbc but as I said I got rid of the Megane, had so many problems with it and am very glad to have parted company.


 
Am in the process of doing exactly that myself. Flat black contraption that acts as a key has stopped opening the car. It still locks it but will not open it. Was at renault garage and says it broke and have to get new one which will cost 200+ euro. My megane is 04


----------



## ngwrbc (24 Jul 2007)

Renault can be so unrealiable alright, i've been lucky but family members who also chose renault have not been so lucky, keys, immobiliser, window regulators to name a few and the key cards are a disaster in my opinion.

Saw on Ebay other day a window regulator which was so cheap compared to quotes from garages here, wonder if there would be anything there to help key situation on ebay.  Will take a look later.


----------

